
Instagram’s lax privacy practices let a trusted partner openly flout its rules - minimaxir
https://www.businessinsider.com/startup-hyp3r-saving-instagram-users-stories-tracking-locations-2019-8
======
mlb_hn
I'm a bit confused what the lax privacy practices are supposed to be. The
stories were public and companies scraped them (IANAL but as the article even
points out, hiQ vs LinkedIn seems to mean it's legal). They seem to have only
scraped public posts as well.

~~~
minimaxir
> hiQ vs LinkedIn seems to mean it's legal

Legal, but very, very against the ToS at minimum.

------
chovy
People are doing a lot of promotion on IG. I wonder how long that will
continue for.

